# Cherub pump, forgotten wire orientation



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So like a total idiot I forgot the orientation and didn't write down witch wire goes where on the pump once it's is installed I have a blue wire and a orange wire, I think its the orange wire to the back and blue to the front but I don't want to power it wrong also I'm not sure if this would damage the pump.

I have also looked around for a wire dia3but dont seem to be able to find one so far

If anyone with a cherub would be willing to have a look for me please I would appreciate very much


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I found these pics from when I changed the pump on my fracino classico


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's AC, so won't really matter which way round you connect them


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

@KTD thank for the picks. Someone I've managed to burn another pump I believe by not keeping on top of keeping the water tank topped off.
@DavecUK I wasn't 100% sure if this was correct or not and didn't want to risk frying it upon installing it ha. But thanks


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

KTD said:


> pics from when I changed the pump on my fracino classico
> <img alt="IMG_0736.thumb.png.8e5421ab10d110e63017876440b940d9.png" data-fileid="50498" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_0736.thumb.png.8e5421ab10d110e63017876440b940d9.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="IMG_0735.thumb.png.a7ac6ff4f68286dda36dff1643a984f5.png" data-fileid="50499" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_0735.thumb.png.a7ac6ff4f68286dda36dff1643a984f5.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What made you change pump. Aslo did you put a bigger heaver duty pump in n if so did it wake much difference or was it any quieter?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I left the lever up by accident when cleaning then my wood plug turned it on.....


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh and that burt it out. I guess. I've been having a look at pumps with a thermal cut out so that a burnt out pump wouldn't happen. But I have no exp with them and is there actually worth it. I'm sure they are as another pump is now almost 50quid I have spent on pumps lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> @KTD thank for the picks. Someone I've managed to burn another pump I believe by not keeping on top of keeping the water tank topped off.
> @DavecUK I wasn't 100% sure if this was correct or not and didn't want to risk frying it upon installing it ha. But thanks


 You might do well to add a pump fuse (thermal) to the machine. Rather irritating that Fracino don't do it...spoils the ship for a ha'peth of tar (or ha'porth, for the pedants).


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You might do well to add a pump fuse (thermal) to the machine.
> <img alt="image.png.6e9b7c09a66af0a2a21674dd6f3cf31b.png" data-fileid="50501" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/image.png.6e9b7c09a66af0a2a21674dd6f3cf31b.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


That is what I would want to do but I have no idea how to do this altho it seems strate forward enough but where does the other wire run to?


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm guessing it runs from live to an earth point


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> I'm guessing it runs from live to an earth point


 You simply replace your Live wire with what Dave has shown in the picture. Please do not connect Live to Earth!

In case things overheat the fuse will discontinue the circuit saving more serious damage.

My personal advice would be to ask a friend with some electrical skills to do it for you.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

So it basicly just connects onle leg to the positive pump connector then the other leg to the connector that would of originally gone to the pump.

I also didn't mean to connect live to earth. I was just takeing a guess one leg to live one to earth.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> So it basicly just connects onle leg to the positive pump connector then the other leg to the connector that would of originally gone to the pump.
> 
> I also didn't mean to connect live to earth. I was just takeing a guess one leg to live one to earth.


 No, it just "sits in line" with one of the connectors. e.g the live connector (or neutral, live would be the correct way really) simply has it spliced in. Pump gets hot, fuse trips, pump stops...fuse self resets when cools down.

Fairly shameful that Fracino don't use them


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> So it basicly just connects onle leg to the positive pump connector then the other leg to the connector that would of originally gone to the pump.
> 
> I also didn't mean to connect live to earth. I was just takeing a guess one leg to live one to earth.


 Yes, this is what you need to do. I get it now, by Earth you meant Neutral which is the blue (in that case it seems a bit grey-ish) wire.

Thermal fuse can be bought easily, but you need the right temperature graded fuse.

@DaveC can best advise what temperature rating the fuse must be.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Excellent thanks for clearing that up I've just been looking at them n I guess I would of managed to figure it out ha but most definitely something I will invest in as there cheap and buying a pump with a thermal fuse can almost double the cost of the pump


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

John Yossarian said:


> Yes, this is what you need to do. I get it now, by Earth you meant Neutral which is the blue (in that case it seems a bit grey-ish) wire.
> you need the right temperature graded fuse.
> @DaveC can best advise what temperature rating the fuse must be.


This was going to be my next question if there's a recommendation as to the temperature limit of the fuse as I have seen I think 110c and 210c


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

One more thing I haven't purchased a pump yet does it matter if I replace with a lower or higher watt pump what came out was 52 I think and looking around I see a lot on 48w and 65w I do understand what the Watts stand for normally but it's kinda thrown me on the pumps a little would a higher watt pump just pump more water then the lower watt pump


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Sam_d said:


> This was going to be my next question if there's a recommendation as to the temperature limit of the fuse as I have seen I think 110c and 210c


 Definitely not the 210 deg C. As far as the power is concerned 48 W is closer to 52 W and this would be my choice but others might advise too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> One more thing I haven't purchased a pump yet does it matter if I replace with a lower or higher watt pump what came out was 52 I think and looking around I see a lot on 48w and 65w I do understand what the Watts stand for normally but it's kinda thrown me on the pumps a little would a higher watt pump just pump more water then the lower watt pump


 As long as it fits, from 48 to 65W will be fine (assuming the electrics will handle 65W (which they should).

I never really looked at the rating for the thermal fuse (I should have as I think it's written on it)...but I would have thought 110C is in the ballpark.


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

@John Yossarian@DavecUK
Thanks very much for the info this has been extremely helpful


----------

